# new pictures of Max



## jimmy_n_golden (Jul 8, 2006)

can someone help me to post pics it didnt work. is it because its more then 300 kb?


----------



## jimmy_n_golden (Jul 8, 2006)

i ill post like i used to through other site.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jimmy_n_golden said:


> he is 16 weeks and he is 15 lbs.
> how much lbs do you think he is goint to weight when he is matured. his dad is kind of big and blonde but his mom is smaller and dark.
> im not sure if i posted the pics right.


He is so cute! I love him!!

I'm guessing Max might end up on the small size. I say that because Augie turned 11 weeks yesterday and is 16 pounds.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Max really is a cutie.....

I'd guess he'll be on the smaller side, but with some of the medical stuff you went through in the beginning, he might still catch up. Maybe he's just behind because of that....

I wouldn't worry though, being smaller just makes him that much more cute.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I wouldn't worry though, being smaller just makes him that much more cute.....


I also just remembered something else......if you've ever read "Where The Red Fern Grows," both Old Dan and Little Anne were small.....


----------



## Jason Jaber (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree with everyone else, max is very cute!

Where the Red Fern Grows was such a good book, it kind of brought tears to my eyes, but i definately didnt cry....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jason Jaber said:


> I agree with everyone else, max is very cute!
> Where the Red Fern Grows was such a good book, it kind of brought tears to my eyes, but i definately didnt cry....


I know what you mean.....Marley & Me was the same way. Us real men can't cry at anything, but especially sappy books and movies.....

I've been trying to get my kids to read Where the Red Fern Grows, but they just don't care. It was that book way back when I was around 10 years old that got me looking through the encyclopedia and deciding that someday I would have a golden......


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cute. He probably will catch up if he fell behind when he was sick. It's amazing how fast puppies recover.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He sure looks healthy and fit. If the vet thinks he's healthy and if he's gaining as he should be.....I wouldn't worry. I thought Lucky was small...he always seemed the smallest one when wieghts were recorded on the forum, but as it turned out...he's not. He's not huge but he's well within the standard. I wish he was slightly smaller. I'd probably be able to walk him better if he was......


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know how big he will get, but he sure is cute! Love those eyes!!

It's really hard to say I think because Kody was one of the biggest ones out of his litter, and nicknamed pudge. lol But today, he is only 64.2 pounds and will be two in Nov. I think his mom is about 55 or so, and his dad I think was 65 give or take a few pounds. He's field lined and runs on the lower end of the scale. He's lost a little weight this summer, few months back he was 67 or 68.


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

He is so adorable. And those eyes..I bet he's a rascal! 
Based on his parents, he probably won't be that small. I do remember how sick he was when you first got him.
Anyway, he sure looks sweet.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I never had a chance to read Where the Red Fern Grows, but I saw the movie adaptation as a kid and I will never forget the story (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072402/).
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> I never had a chance to read Where the Red Fern Grows, but I saw the movie adaptation as a kid and I will never forget the story (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072402/).
> Joe


If you liked the movie, you REALLY need to read the book...


----------



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

Mandy weighed in at 12 lbs when I brought her home at 8 weeks. She was about 25 lbs at 16 weeks and she has grown to be 88 lbs. at 17 months. 
Your puppy is so cute  He will begin to put on more weight over the next few months and you will sometimes wonder where the " little " guy went. Enjoy it while it lasts they grow up real fast. Please keep posting pics of him.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yikes! I'm starting to get scared:uhoh: My Tinkerbell is 12 weeks and 23 pounds. Her parents were on the large side.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Yikes! I'm starting to get scared:uhoh: My Tinkerbell is 12 weeks and 23 pounds. Her parents were on the large side.


I'm sure Samson was close to that, and I've always felt he was going to be on the large size, but his growing seems to have leveled out some....


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

He is a cutie! Im sorry to hear he was sick. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Otto weighed in at 11lbs at 10 wks. He is now 16 months old and 70lbs. The vet said that for him, any where between 70-75 is perfect. Everyone's dog is different.


----------



## jimmy_n_golden (Jul 8, 2006)

here are some more pics.


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

He reminds me alot of Jerzey...his expressions and his coloring. I see his ears are a bit darker, so that's probably the color he will lean towards. 
In a month or two he will be SO much bigger! We look at the space in the crate where Jerzey stayed in the beginning with the divider and it's amazing at 5 months how much bigger he is now. I'm sure it will be the same for you.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Jimmy, he is a very handsome pup! I love looking at his pictures. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww what a cute little boy, and I think his name suits him very well!

Thank you for sharing these adorable photos, its making me very excited about getting our little boy.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Jimmy - I am so TOTALLY IN LOVE with your dog!!!! He has the sweetest face.

Keep those pics coming.!


----------



## jimmy_n_golden (Jul 8, 2006)

> He has the sweetest face


he changes a lot here is an example

this pic is when we got him 8 weeks









and this is now 15 weeks


----------

